# Grooming combs and brushes for a Samoyed



## jbrady3324 (Nov 16, 2012)

I currently have a 7 inch greyhound comb and a rake that I have been using. I am looking for suggestions for other brushes I should be using

I am currently considering a pin brush, but not sure what kind and a face detailing comb

We plan to have her professionally groomed twice a year, but want the essentials at home as well to maintain her coat.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

jbrady3324 said:


> I currently have a 7 inch greyhound comb and a rake that I have been using. I am looking for suggestions for other brushes I should be using
> 
> I am currently considering a pin brush, but not sure what kind and a face detailing comb
> 
> We plan to have her professionally groomed twice a year, but want the essentials at home as well to maintain her coat.


I am not a fan of pin brushes, unless on long, full coated non shedding breeds. I would recommend a hard slicker, and a rake. No need for a face detailing comb on a Sammy, its not going to do anything on her face, and will be no good for rest of her coat. Why only groomed twice a year? This breed benefits from regular bathing and grooming, at least 4 times a year would be my recommendation. And you will still need to work hard at home keeping the coat matt free.


----------



## jbrady3324 (Nov 16, 2012)

Graco22 said:


> I am not a fan of pin brushes, unless on long, full coated non shedding breeds. I would recommend a hard slicker, and a rake. No need for a face detailing comb on a Sammy, its not going to do anything on her face, and will be no good for rest of her coat. Why only groomed twice a year? This breed benefits from regular bathing and grooming, at least 4 times a year would be my recommendation. And you will still need to work hard at home keeping the coat matt free.


I've read mixed opinions about slicker brushes on Samoyeds. Some mention it can damage their coat, some swear by it. The greyhound comb does a great job with the under coat, but I have never used a slicker so I cant speak to it. I think I am with you about the pin brush. I am not sure I see the benefit for a Sammy, although just about every Sammy grooming site I read mentions using a pin brush.

The smaller/detailing comb would be for around her hears, her forehead hear, and around her eyes (tear stains). 

What I meant is we will be bathing and grooming her at home in addition to having a professional bathing and grooming her twice a year. So she will be groomed at least 5-6 times a year


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

jbrady3324 said:


> I've read mixed opinions about slicker brushes on Samoyeds. Some mention it can damage their coat, some swear by it. The greyhound comb does a great job with the under coat, but I have never used a slicker so I cant speak to it. I think I am with you about the pin brush. I am not sure I see the benefit for a Sammy, although just about every Sammy grooming site I read mentions using a pin brush.
> 
> The smaller/detailing comb would be for around her hears, her forehead hear, and around her eyes (tear stains).
> If I meant is we will be bathing and grooming her at home in addition to having a professional bathing and grooming her twice a year. So she will be groomed at least 5-6 times a year


If you were going to be showing your Sammy, you would use a pin brush, rather than a slicker because the pin brush leaves most of the undercoat in the dog, and a slicker removes it. Show dogs need the volume that the undercoat gives. With a pet, this just means more prone to matting and
more time spent brushing. A slicker will not damage sammy coat if used properly, and will remove the loose undercoat, making her less prone to matting. Be careful bathing at home unless you are properly drying her with a high velocity dryer. Bathing and air drying an undercoated breed can take a day or more to dry at the skin, and can speed up the matting process if not properly dried and brushed out, before and after the bath. While bathing and brushing at home will be wonderful, it doesnt replace the regular need for a good professional grooming, unless you have a proper HV dryer. 
You can get a small "face" comb f you want, but the greyhound comb you have will work well on her head and ears. No comb will do anything for tear staining tho. Prevention is the best for tear staining, and that isnt always 100% effective. Some dogs just tear, and if she is a pup, you may see heavy tearing during teething, that will subside later.


----------



## jbrady3324 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for that info! I do have a HV dryer which is a lifesaver. Ill go ahead and purchase a slicker. Any suggestions on what kind? I see that they come in slightly different designs


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

jbrady3324 said:


> Thanks for that info! I do have a HV dryer which is a lifesaver. Ill go ahead and purchase a slicker. Any suggestions on what kind? I see that they come in slightly different designs


 I would recommend a curved, hard slicker such as the Tuffer Than Tangles,
www.ryanspet.com/tuffer-than-tangles-slicker-brush-regular-medium-pz-TK256023.html

You dont want a soft one, whicher brand you get, so,stay away from any Chris Christensen brushes. Soft ones wont get down to the skin. If it feels sharp when you get it, brush some concrete a few times to dull the tines a little.


----------



## jbrady3324 (Nov 16, 2012)

Graco22 said:


> I would recommend a curved, hard slicker such as the Tuffer Than Tangles,
> www.ryanspet.com/tuffer-than-tangles-slicker-brush-regular-medium-pz-TK256023.html
> 
> You dont want a soft one, whicher brand you get, so,stay away from any Chris Christensen brushes. Soft ones wont get down to the skin. If it feels sharp when you get it, brush some concrete a few times to dull the tines a little.


Is this comparable? http://www.amazon.com/Millers-Forge...qid=1358112019&sr=1-3&keywords=curved+slicker

I have a prime account so it would be free shipping. The shipping at ryanspet is expensive!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

jbrady3324 said:


> Is this comparable? http://www.amazon.com/Millers-Forge...qid=1358112019&sr=1-3&keywords=curved+slicker
> 
> I have a prime account so it would be free shipping. The shipping at ryanspet is expensive!


I am not much of a fan of Millers Forge slickers, they just dont hold up for me, and the teeth are shorter than I like. But it would still be better than a pin brush. Just not what I would recommend.


----------



## jbrady3324 (Nov 16, 2012)

Graco22 said:


> I am not much of a fan of Millers Forge slickers, they just dont hold up for me, and the teeth are shorter than I like. But it would still be better than a pin brush. Just not what I would recommend.


Perhaps I'll splurge on the tucker brush, but it says it has extra long soft pins. is that ok?

is there anything on amazon that you would recommend?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

The brush thru Ryans, you can find on Amazon or ebay I would think. Just search Tuffer than Tangles slicker brush. You want the regular medium brush, their descriptions are a bit messed up from what I can tell, and some of those brushes have VERY extra long pins, NOT what you want. They say they are medium firmness, but they are pretty hard, compared to most slickers. Petedge used to carry a knock off, but they dont' anymore, so they must have gotten in trouble with patents...they do that alot. This site carries them too, not sure of their shipping. I am always ordering tons of stuff at once (being a groomer) so that helps with shipping costs. 
http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cf...ransgroom_Tuffer_than_Tangles_Slicker_Brushes

Cherrybrook has better descriptions, and the brush is the MEDIUM one...not the other varieties.
If you need anything else for your dog, toys, treats, other brushes, shampoos, etc etc. I would recommend ordering them also, as that will save you the shipping, and many of these companies have a minimum order charge also..I just checked ebay for the brush, and they only have the longest pins, and they are $17...lol If you decided you just want to go with the Millers Forge, it will be fine, just not my favorite, and you may need to replace it during the life of your dog. I doubt you will have to replace the Tuffer than Tangles though. They hold up very well. I will check Amazon real quick and see whats there.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

On Amazon, if you decide that is the best place to order for you, I would go with the Millers Forge you were looking at, or:

http://www.amazon.com/Andis-Large-A...qid=1358116503&sr=8-93&keywords=slicker+brush


----------



## jbrady3324 (Nov 16, 2012)

Graco22 said:


> On Amazon, if you decide that is the best place to order for you, I would go with the Millers Forge you were looking at, or:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Andis-Large-A...qid=1358116503&sr=8-93&keywords=slicker+brush


Shipping at cherrybrook is more reasonable. Do I want the regular one or the long firm or long soft version? Thank you so much for the help!

I am trying to be the best owner I can be for my little sammy ... secretly want another.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

jbrady3324 said:


> Shipping at cherrybrook is more reasonable. Do I want the regular one or the long firm or long soft version? Thank you so much for the help!
> 
> I am trying to be the best owner I can be for my little sammy ... secretly want another.


Thru Cherrybrook, select the "Regular" one.  Glad to be of help.


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

Honestly, if I'm not getting my dog ready for a show, all I ever use is a rake (it's really just a comb set at 90 degrees, easier for me to hold)

Has anybody shown you how to line comb? That is the real secret to grooming a Samoyed. If you are just combing from the surface of the coat you can have matting or felting down next to the skin and you would never know. 

How often you will need to do a thorough line combing depends on the dog. I would plan on doing it at least once a month. With puppies, you often need to comb the hair in certain matt prone areas more frequently. Once or twice a week. That would be behind the ears and possibly behind the area near the elbow.

Here's a good website you might want to explore about Samoyed grooming. She also has fantastic plans for a home made bathing station that works as well as a professional system, for very little money. http://www.photo51pets.com/2012/05/grooming-alternate-title-why-you-should.html


----------



## jbrady3324 (Nov 16, 2012)

samshine said:


> Honestly, if I'm not getting my dog ready for a show, all I ever use is a rake (it's really just a comb set at 90 degrees, easier for me to hold)
> 
> Has anybody shown you how to line comb? That is the real secret to grooming a Samoyed. If you are just combing from the surface of the coat you can have matting or felting down next to the skin and you would never know.
> 
> ...


Our breeder taught us how to line comb. We currently have a cheap four paws rake.


----------



## lailacoopers (Dec 19, 2012)

I hope I could help on this, last month I have the same problem too like yours, and my friend recommended me a flea comb of Pet Street Mall, I was very surprise that it works very well because its excellent in removing fleas and ticks on my dogs coat. try to use this and you will surely love this comb.  it look like this friend.


----------

